# Western flyer springer



## higgens (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Gully (Oct 10, 2022)

What is the stem length?


----------



## Gully (Oct 15, 2022)

$50


----------



## Lamont (Oct 15, 2022)

Gully said:


> What is the stem length?




Also interested in knowing the steer tube length  ( aka Stem Length above )


----------



## Dra (Oct 15, 2022)

$60


----------



## Gully (Oct 15, 2022)

Lamont said:


> Also interested in knowing the steer tube length  ( aka Stem Length above )



So anyway I PM'd the other day and found out it's off a ladies if that helps.


----------

